# Civil Service Promotional Exam Deadline 09/12/05



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Civil Service Promotional Exam Deadline 09/12/05

The last date to apply is 09/12/05
Test date of 10/22/05

Promotional exam for Police Sergeant, Police Lieutenant and Police Captain

Civil Service Exam Online Application
https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/


----------

